# My 15 month old bully.



## tpintsch (Jun 26, 2008)

My 15 month old DD has started into the phase of tantrums. Which I totally expected and understand. But the trouble is, when I need to move her from where she shouldn't be, she will get very upset and attack! my head. She will flail at me, hitting me as hard is she can, she grabs my hair and yanks, and even tries to head butt me. I'm having a difficult time trying to figure out what kind of approach to take with her, given her age. I'll sharply tell her no, that it hurts me, or I'll put her down and make a sad face, but its not changing the behavior at all. I don't expect her to be reasonable at this age, but is there anything at all I can do? And its not just picking her up that causes her to be violent. She is very particular about her personal space and if you come to give her affection when she doesn't want it, she will literally slap you away. I want to teach her that its okay to have that personal space, but how do I change this hitting behavior? Also, random biting? You could just be sitting somewhere and she will come up and sink all 16 of her teeth into you. She thinks its funny. We are a very gentle loving household. I don't understand where this is all coming from. My oldest DS was the most gentle child you could imagine. I'm having anxiety over getting calls from the school when she is kindergarten because she is the school yard bully. Any behavior modification techniques for a 15 month old? Book recommendations maybe? Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Lexi_029 (May 22, 2006)

I have a 14 month old who likes to headbutt, pull hair, and slap as well when he gets angry. I gently take his hands and tell him calmy that we use gentle hands in this house. If he doesn't stop, I'll move him away from me and redirect him to a toy or a book. Sometimes that works, sometimes he'll just throw his tantrum on the floor in front of me (which is fine with me).


----------

